# WTH is up with our STBX'S wanting to have "dates"?????



## Sakaye (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm just wondering WTF is up for real? I, personally got an invite myself to dinner at STBX's apt., including a 'maybe you could stay the night'. And I've seen that I am NOT the only one. WTF is up with these men wanting their cake and eatin' it too?? I am somewhat dumbfounded. It seems so ridiculous. I mean my stbx is googling kid sweetheart, a couple of other women on here has stbx that has a gf and wants to have date nights with wives.
Geez.
I was proud of myself, I just told my stbx "****, you might be confused about what you want right now, but I ain't waiting around to see what that is. I know what I want, and right now? It ain't you." It felt good and scary. Its my first time speaking up like that. I think that just reading all these other posts and having him call and ask a similar question gave me willpower.

So thanks everyone for sharing, it is also helping me to heal and really see my douche bag stbx in a new light.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sod (Aug 20, 2011)

Good for you for standing your ground. Keep it up!!!!


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

There's no mystery here. He wants some. You have some.


----------



## Sakaye (Feb 15, 2011)

For me, I know that, it's just unbelievable, seriously. And these women who's husbands have girlfriends, they want more than some? Cause they already gettin' some.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Warrior44 (Aug 18, 2011)

It's not only the men with GF, wanting to have date nights as well.
The women want it too.
My WS is that way..I told her, she dumps the looser and maybe.


----------

